# Which bike to buy?



## dlhurst (Jul 25, 2009)

I recently (2 weeks ago) started bike riding and I love it!!! I have been riding my son's mountain bike which is older and not my size/shape. Sharing has not been easy, like tonight, I wanted to ride and so did he. So, I am staying home 

I have spent several hours at two local LBS shops riding bikes. They are so different the mountain bike. I have finally (I think) narrowed my choices to a Giant FCR 2 W and a TREK 7.5 WSD. Both bikes are about the same price, more than I planned on spending. (I tried liking something less expensive but dang, there is a difference.)

The Giant is at one shop and TREK at the other. How on earth do I decide??? Both have great service, both same distance from my house, etc. For $800 plus tax, I want to know 110% what bike to get.

Thanks,


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

If both models fit you well, take each for a 30 minute ride on the road and pick the one that is the most comfortable. If you can’t tell the difference, choose the one that looks the best to you.


----------



## dlhurst (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel like I am at the point of picking based on color and that seems silly. I am so afraid to pick the wrong one and then I am stuck. Of course compared to my MTN bike, both feel amazing.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

dlhurst said:


> I feel like I am at the point of picking based on color and that seems silly. I am so afraid to pick the wrong one and then I am stuck. Of course compared to my MTN bike, both feel amazing.


Nah, considering color isn't silly! 

If you really don't have a riding or shop preference, pick the one that is most likely to make you giddy with excitement about riding.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

It's the one that makes you walk into the room just to stare at.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

I got to choose the color of my bike and it was one of the hardest decisions I had to make during the whole process of ordering the frame and components. There are days when riding is hard and glancing down at the bike makes me smile and try harder. So yes, color is important. Besides at your price point the bikes are probably speced similarly and color and graphics may be the only significant difference.



dlhurst said:


> I feel like I am at the point of picking based on color and that seems silly. I am so afraid to pick the wrong one and then I am stuck. Of course compared to my MTN bike, both feel amazing.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I would also recommend the long test ride. Personally I think an hour is a better test ride. Some comfort issues don't crop up for some time on the bike.

Does one shop seem to be more to your liking as far as staff?


----------



## dlhurst (Jul 25, 2009)

I never thought to ask the shops to take a long ride. They will be okay with that?

The one shop we have bought from before. They are great customers of my husband's business so we usually go them. The other shop has different brands and I was curious so I went there but I fell in love with the people and the help I received. Both shops are fabulous!!

I think I will wait another week, read forums and reviews, and dream. Then I will go back to each shop and take a longer test ride with both bikes. If nothing stands out, I will pick my favorite. One is a matte black color, really pretty, the other is pink/white, really cool. Aggghhh.


----------



## nibbler (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are unfamiliar with bike maintenance, I would ask each shop what they offer in terms of a maintenance package that comes with the purchase. Some only offer a 90 day tune up, some offer all the cable adjustments you'll ever need, some have free tune-ups for life for a small fee. If one shop has a better maintenance package that might help you decide. 

Otherwise, I'd go for color. Think of it as clothing. An orange shirt might fit you perfectly, but if you hate orange, how often are you going to wear the shirt, and how much are you going to enjoy wearing the shirt?

Also, if the frame fits you, you can change out your wheels and components later if you think they were a bad choice.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Aug 31, 2002)

*I agree with everybody*

+1 to everyone's comments. And here's the thing - with those two bikes it is utterly impossible to make any big mistake.

I ride an older Giant FCR, and love it. To me the ride and slightly less upright position of the Giant felt better - you didn't mention if either bike's ride or geometry felt more appealing to you. And if all else is equal, you absolutely should let color be an important factor. If looking at one bike makes your heart beat a little faster, you will enjoy it as an aesthetic object while on AND off the bike and that counts for something. Quite a lot, as a matter of fact.

I'm looking at road bikes right now, by the way, and was torn between a matte black and magenta and pearl white bike...so I REALLY feel your pain. Exactly.


----------

